# UK terrorist threat level raised to 'severe'



## Colin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think we're "A Bit Cross" 

BBC News - UK terrorist threat level raised to 'severe'


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2010)

I say, could have been worse old chap, if it had been in the middle of a Test match, what?!


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I say, could have been worse old chap, if it had been in the middle of a Test match, what?!


There'd be no beating around the bush - straight to "Bloody Nuisance"...
...followed smartly by Australia, India, Pakistan and the West Indies


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2010)

And imagine if it had been during the Five Nations....Good Lord, all out war, don't you know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

_Not_ very cricket I say....


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 23, 2010)

French terrorist threat level raised from "Surrender" to "Collaborate."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

That's just bad Paul!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> French terrorist threat level raised from "Surrender" to "Collaborate."



LMAO Nice!


----------

